
After a cardiac arrest, the fastest way to send help is on a flying drone - happy-go-lucky
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-drones-with-aeds-20170613-story.html
======
towndrunk
As long as the weather is good... I have yet to see a drone fly in bad
weather.

